# New PB Bluecat



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

A pic of my new PB Blue 69#s 48 inches long.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

That is hands down the sweetest fishing pic ever!! 

Wow . . . what a big kitty! Meoooow!! 

Big cat congrats!!!!!!


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Good job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Geez what a HOG


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

That thing sure is a pig, way to go!


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

Awsome fish, way to go.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Impressive! Grats, it's a beast.


----------



## OhJoe (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats on a monster! Would you mind telling what body of water you caught him on and what type of bait/presentation? That fish looks extremely healthy!


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

OhJoe I caught him on the James River in Virginia south of Richmond. I was using a big cut Shad head, Caught in 4 foot of water on a shallow mud flat at about 8am thursday morning. All our good fish came shallow. Water temps were 50 on the main river and 54 on the flat we were fishing.


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Heres a link to the video.
http://catfishfreaks.proboards.com/index.cgi?action=display&board=videos&thread=1062&page=1#8334


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations. Very, very nice fish.


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

Awesome!! I thought that was you, Hugh sent me that pick right after you caught it. I was jealous to say the least!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Beast..............................................


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Great fish Kip! When I first saw that on facebook I thought you caught him on the Ohio River here and I got all excited! Haha great fish no matter what body of water it comes from...and a great way to start off the year.


----------



## FishermanDaveS19 (Apr 13, 2004)

now thats one big kittue kat!!! Congrats!!!:B


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Congratulations Kip!!

Always a great feeling landing a trophy like that.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Dad and I are heading down there this month and hope to find a few like that. Sure make fishing fun when you get into the beast!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Very impressive......


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks fellas. Good luck to you and your dad! You guys never have a prob finding the big boys!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Clearly that fish isn't more than 2-3# . Nice cat.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Great fish KIp, Im jealous....
Salmonid


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Holy shnickies!!!!! Awesome fish Kip!!!! OK, yep, I just got cabin fever!


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish! Love the James.


----------

